# wo bekomme ich libs her



## Giftstachel (18. Mrz 2008)

joah, nachdem meine vorhergehende frage wohl nicht den richtigen anklang findet ..


hier meine nächste. wo gibt es denn eine möglichst große sammling von jars, die man sich herunter laden kann? evtl finde ich dort über umwege eine lösung zu meinem problem mit der standard normal verteilung (CummulativeNormaDistributionl), und der inversen standard normal verteilung (inverseCummulativeNormalDistribution)

schankedööön


----------



## foobar (18. Mrz 2008)

Libs wofür? Sollen wir jetzt alle Bibliotheken listen, die wir kennen? Benutz doch erstmal die Sufu.


----------



## Niki (18. Mrz 2008)

Du kannst die maven2 Repositories durchsuchen. Da findest du zu hauf alle möglichen libs. Und das angenehme ist noch, dass die libs ihre Abhängigkeiten definiert haben.


----------



## Giftstachel (18. Mrz 2008)

@ foobar

ich suche wie oben schon beschrieben, eine lib, in deren hlfe ich die inverseCummulativeNormalDistribution berechnen kann 

@ niki
danke, werde mich da mal durchwursteln


----------



## byte (18. Mrz 2008)

http://sourceforge.net/
http://javaforge.com/


----------



## ARadauer (18. Mrz 2008)

commons.apache.org

google!

bzw wer sagt, dass es für dein problem schon eine lib gibt?


----------



## Giftstachel (18. Mrz 2008)

ich sag das, weil : 

google -> VisualNumerics.math.Statistics 
http://www.physics.orst.edu/~rubin/COURSES/Handouts/JNL/api/VisualNumerics.math.Statistics.html
und 
google -> com.kutsyy.util
http://www.kutsyy.com/java/javasrc/com/kutsyy/util/CdfInv.java.html

mit bytos hilfe hab ich immerhin eine für die CDF gefunden, nur leider keine für die CDFinv 

eben diese libs zu finden, scheint mir fast unmöglich... oder ich bin zu doof dafür, oder die sind kein open source^^


----------

